# Matagorda Beach Access



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Can I take a 2wd F150 down Matagorda Beach without issue? In short, how's access at the moment?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Sometimes getting off the pavement through the **** at the entrance is the main challenge. Probably getting chewed up some after the weekend mob attack. If tide is out no problem with 2wd driving low with eye on water line. High road is another matter. Maybe/hopefully someone that was down there this last weekend will help you out.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

I wouldn't try it without 4x4 after what I saw last weekend. At least one 4WD truck got stuck that I know of.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My own personal experience in my 2WD Titan says you can go as far as you want on Matagorda *"IF"* you have all terrain tires and let the air out of all four down to a squishy 12-15 PSI. This gives your tires a huge footprint and keep them from digging into the soft sand. Even then, have a nice long tow rope and shovel, just in case. When you hit the soft stuff, don't slow down.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

I would not do it unless you have a buddy truck that has 4x4 and a tow strap (no chains). Even airing down in a 2x4, you are taking a chance. 

-SA


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It isn't bad right now. You can get on the beach and make it a ways down depending on the tide. On low tide you can go as far as you want. High tide you'll have a few patches of soft sand here and there to cross. Overall the beach is in pretty decent shape. 

That is as of right now, it'll get softer and softer the longer we go without rain/super high tides.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

